# TOOLAPCFAN Need your help



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Sorry to be opening another cluster thread. But the one I did start kinda fell my be way side and the search of other topics revealed old information, good information, but I need some current help.

Ok I have a 95 Sentra "E", No tach basic cluster.








Back side









There are four plugs plus the buzzer plug.

I found a cluster with tach at the yard from a 95 Sentre "GLE", (the years are the same but my body design is B13 and the one in the yard was B14.








back side









On this one there are three plugs plus the buzzer plug

Your write up is awsome, but I am not sure if your are talking about the swapping of these two cluster because some of your pictures show the three plugs and some show the four.

My dash connections









I was thinking that it was just a matter of changing wire according to wire color then traceing the Tach wire from the ECU (BTW, is that new wire from the ECU to the bundle?) But in light of the 3 plug verces 4 plug I am thinking I am wrong here (MAYBE?????)
As you can see I am pretty lost or at least need a good starting point.

Help anyone, someone.........  

I just like the look of the new cluster better than the old, and Like I said, I thought it looked like a "simple" job to do, but Now I am a tad confused...

thanks and again, sorry for the start of another topic.....
Jake

Oh and as far as the miles goes,, I tinkered with an "experimental" speedo,and it looks like all I have to do is remove the 4 screws from the back of my speedo and install it into the new cluster. Seems pretty straight forward to me. Someone please tell me if I am way off base on this one...

thanks agian
jake


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

The question is if you have cut connectors with a tach cluster.


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

Lets assume you have them. Cant you just label all your wires basing on information from back of your old cluster, disconnect old connectors, and than, looking on the back of your new cluster, find where each wire goes?
Thats what I did swapping 93 SER cluster into my 94 LE.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

JerryB said:


> Lets assume you have them. Cant you just label all your wires basing on information from back of your old cluster, disconnect old connectors, and than, looking on the back of your new cluster, find where each wire goes?
> Thats what I did swapping 93 SER cluster into my 94 LE.


Well on my car the wires are pretty basic,,, green, blue, red/black stripe.... on the new cluster (there there are only 3 plugs) the wires are all fancy colored, pink, yellow, green, light green, not to mention there are dots on the wires.....
I think I know I've got to match the system with the correct wire... like on my car, the hi-beam goes here,, on the new cluster the hi-beam goes there. and on down the line... I running into a problem now of on the diagram I have for the four plug cluster there are 4 speedo wires,, on the new cluster I only see two.....so I am really jsut lost


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

jakehale said:


> I running into a problem now of on the diagram I have for the four plug cluster there are 4 speedo wires,, on the new cluster I only see two.....so I am really jsut lost


Cant really help you with that one... I remember having diferent number of GND wires but that was easy. Can you get us a bigger pictures showing back of both clusters?


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

What are we looking for on the larger pictures? The ones I posted are pretty large I just had to resize them to post them... Let me know what it is we need to see and I will concentrate on that in the picture.... and still work the size issue being able to post it

thanks


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Help me with this one. Utilizing the write up found here http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/
I (hopefully) have the wires identified for my cluster....
On the diagram found here http://ninety-9.com/ under the technical tab

the document shows a +IGN and a -IGN... if you have looked at the B13cluster page you will notice that nothing there is labeled as a +ign or -ign...... hummm! where do those come from?


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

jakehale said:


> Help me with this one. Utilizing the write up found here http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/
> I (hopefully) have the wires identified for my cluster....
> On the diagram found here http://ninety-9.com/ under the technical tab
> 
> the document shows a +IGN and a -IGN... if you have looked at the B13cluster page you will notice that nothing there is labeled as a +ign or -ign...... hummm! where do those come from?


Instead of +ign and -ign I have found +#@$% and -#@$% ( japanise letters ). And I am reffering now to 94 tachless cluster I swapped out. I have it in front of me. So how about finding four screws on the back of both speedos ( I see them on both your pictures ) and trying to follow "tracks" to connectors. I have no idea if you understand what I mean 

I tell you what I see on my old cluster.
- Bottom right screw is IGN. Its "track" ( im missing the right word - help me out ) goes all around and gets connected to most lights.
- Top right is labeled 2P and its connected only to connector.
- Top left is #$%^ + and its connected only to connector.
- Bottom left is connected to #$%^ - and GND.

I would find out whats happening on your new cluster. There should be some similarities. Thats why I wanted bigger pictures. As a last resort, and I know it is a bad idea, I would connect everything the best I can and try if it works. I did it that way and I had to replace few fuses


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

great thanks...Today I was going to start over and basically i was going to use your ideal... follow the tracks or board runs, and set up my own diagram... glad you have a cluster there,,,,if I run into a reading problem I'll ask for some clarification..

mucho thanks for the help
Basic plug ID from back of clusters

94 sentra E








and 95 sentra with tach


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Biggest I can do and sill upload*


























Works?????


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

I have to give up. There is no any labeling I was counting on. It looks like bottom right screw is IGN, bottom left GND / @#$%-. Top ones cant be determined. What ever you do please keep us updated.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

JerryB said:


> I have to give up. There is no any labeling I was counting on. It looks like bottom right screw is IGN, bottom left GND / @#$%-. Top ones cant be determined. What ever you do please keep us updated.


Will do........

thanks for trying


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Well got all the wires swapped and hooked up in the car... So far what don't work... SPEEDO (figures), Temp, and door ajar. I havnt ran the TAM wire yet, firgued I get the rest working first... Anyone got any ideals on the speedo and temp? If you look at the cluster mine has a specific TM connector. on the new one I dont see a TM and according to the diagram i got, it is hooking up to the SECU????

Pre thanking anyone...


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

Me again. If you assume that temp unit is the same in both clusters it should get connected the same way. So your SECU is not the TM you are looking for. Leave GND and switch two other - it may start working


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

JerryB said:


> Me again. If you assume that temp unit is the same in both clusters it should get connected the same way. So your SECU is not the TM you are looking for. Leave GND and switch two other - it may start working


Leave GND and swich two other???
I really dont see anyplace on the cluster that says TEMP METER, TM,, nothing
that even comes close.... will have to do some more digging. The speedo is whats killing me. I have tried just about every combo,, Nuthin! Still got a few more to try. I have also checked and rechecked all the fuses... I will find the right combo eventually.  I will i could get ahold of either TOOLaPCFAN or 99... they both have done this and have done the huge write ups.
OH and another non-working is the Ebrake Light. Used to get one when the brake was set, now dont. I am not a good do-er from total scratch.hahahaha
Tell ya what though, i will have some nice information for whom ever attempt this swap.
:thumbup:


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Anyone got a FSM wire diagram of a tachless B13 cluster that has the FOUR connectors on it? I have three manuals and all of them show only THREE connectors.

Thanks, Yet again


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

jakehale said:


> Anyone got a FSM wire diagram of a tachless B13 cluster that has the FOUR connectors on it? I have three manuals and all of them show only THREE connectors.
> 
> Thanks, Yet again



Well NOW I have time....after some more tinkering... I only have two words:


*SMOKE CHECKED!!!!!!!!*​Untill I find another guage, Please keep on helping I am keeping notes and diagrams and still looking for the wire diagram for the 4 plug cluster.

thanks


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

Is every thing else working? Do you still have all wires labeled? Too bad I have only Haynes book...


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

JerryB said:


> Is every thing else working? Do you still have all wires labeled? Too bad I have only Haynes book...


I burnt the crap out of the cluster. With all the smoke, I thought my whole dash was on fire. LMAO! Luckly none of the wires got fried, but the runs on the back of the cluster were just all burnt up. I got my old cluster put back in, took me about 25 minutes thanks to superior diagrams I had with me. So, it is back to the yards looking for another cluster. Do the B13's come with a cluster Like I had? I can only assume that if I find a B13 cluster the wiring will be much easier. I just like that cluster with the round fuel and round temp on the sides. The tach is something that I am not really looking for but since that type of cluster has the tach then I can only GUESS that add the TAM wire will be easy

I would like the have the wire diagram of the four plug cluster just to have. I have gotten three documents from this forum and not one of them (that I see) has the four plug cluster setup, just three... Toolapcfan has that one write up that shows everything. You have a Haynes book and that dont show it. Wonder what does...

Thanks for your help through this evolution. Hopefully I will strike gold this week or next on another cluster and this time from the right car.... Then i will be hitting you up again... :thumbup: 

Thanks bud
Jake


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Sorry Folks,, Just want to keep this up top in hopes someone will read it and hook me up with that wire diagram.

thanks


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Still just trying to keep this up


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*And Again*



jakehale said:


> Still just trying to keep this up


"Still", Just keeping this up there for the hopes of being read maybe one or two more times..

thanks


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

check local junk yards for a 93 or 94 SE-R and swap that cluster. Should be a rather clean swap...


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Ninja said:


> check local junk yards for a 93 or 94 SE-R and swap that cluster. Should be a rather clean swap...


Yep,,, should BE.... Looking more for the wire diagram now. Toolapcfan's write up is good, just trying to find a 4 connector wire diagram.

Thanks


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Done*

Finally found a 94 Limited edition at the yard and took the cluster ($17). Thanks to the 4 plugs in the back the swap went very uneventful. Everything works like a champ. Got kinda dark tonight so tomorrow I will attempt the Tach wire hook up. Hope that goes as simple as the write up seems.

Guess it goes to show you to get something that is like you have and it will go much easier. Using Toolapcfan's write up and some simple viewing knowledge I didn't smoke check this cluster.

Have a good day and I will let you know how the Tach install goes


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

Im glad to hear that! Well done


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

JerryB said:


> Im glad to hear that! Well done


thanks, Still have the Tach to do though. You did this swap right?
Can you give me some detials on splicing into the ECU? I have a thread marked that talks about the wire color and all, but I'm kinda confused on the actual connection. Right now I have a 5 foot piece of wire from the back of the cluster running down the back of my dash (getting ready for tomorrow). I have it hooked into the TAM wire on the back of the cluster, just wanted to get the cluster back into the dash before I started the tach. I have read that the ECU is on the passenger side on the "hump" in the middle and it is a blue/black wire. Will I have to splice into that wire or what? Is it in a plug? do i plug the new wire into the plug or do i have to cut it? Thats the details I am looking for now. Just trying to get ahead before I start it tomrrow.

thanks


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

In one writeup I did find info about tach wire going from ECU to the connector behind center console and ending over there. It stated exact location and color. I'll try to find that link. I also have a picture of my swap in progress but it does not show to clearly where to tap...


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

I posted answer without reading your post to the end 
You have that writeup.

Yes - TAM wire ends in connector. Goes IN the plug but does not continue form outlet.
You can cut that wire, since it does end and serv no prupose in your car, and connect it to wire you run to the cluster. Thats what I did. Just make sure you are cutting a right one! And maybe leave yourself some slack in case you have connect it back. 
If you are willing to wait a little I can take same pictures in my beater. I need 1 day...


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

JerryB said:


> I posted answer without reading your post to the end
> You have that writeup.
> 
> Yes - TAM wire ends in connector. Goes IN the plug but does not continue form outlet.
> ...


I got a day.  tomorrow is a holiday. I am sure (so it sounds) pretty easy, I just want to make sure I have the right wire/location/ and way of doing it.
Thanks Jerry, you've been a great help through this whole ordeal.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Jerry,,, I am just looking for the actual wire connection. I am unlcear as to where the wire physically connects into the ECU. so a shot of that would be great
thanks


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

http://home.comcast.net/~jburkacki/index.html

Try if the link works...


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

JerryB said:


> http://home.comcast.net/~jburkacki/index.html
> 
> Try if the link works...


I am *SOOOO* glad you sent that picture. I was thinking I had to hook it physically to that wire bundle coming off the ECU!!!  that woulda been a nasty cut.
So that wire comes into the bottom of that plug but does not come out the top? Basically just pull it out of the plug and splice the new wire onto it? 
And the white wire I am looking at is the "new" wire coming from the back of the tach equipted cluster? And one more question. I looked in there today and there are two plugs almost identical, one on either side of the console. Just to make sure. That plug in your picture is on the right hand side?

thank you so much for the help Jerry. :cheers:


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes, Yes, and Yes. Plugs on left and right side are not identical. Plug on the left has fewer wires - ignore it...


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*COMPLETED*​
Finally I am done with the swap. Jerry, I dont think you know how much that one little picture did for me. Man I tell you I was so far off on where you splice in for the Tach that I would of had a dead car if not for those pictures. Got home from work today, spent about 5 minutes splicing in my new wire and started it up. Tach worked like it should. I love the new cluster and Thank you, Thank you, Mr. JerryB for all your help!!!!!!!!!

:cheers:​


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

Any time buddy  Im really glad I could help.


----------



## Nasty_nate123 (Feb 28, 2007)

i have a 93 nissan sentra and ifound a 95 cluter from a sentra would it be worth it to buy or would it work reply and i can give you more details


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

it all depends on the connects on the back. My sentra is a 95 (but set up like a 94) (b13)the first cluster i got from the yard came from a 95 (b14). there was only 3 plugs on the back of that cluster to where as mine has 4. as you can see at the very begining of this post. i smoked check that cluster. if you can find a cluster with 4 connections on the back it is a heck of allot easier to install. i never could figure out the 4 to 3 swap.


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

is this for the digital guages?
or mechanical?


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

exkuisiteone said:


> is this for the digital guages?
> or mechanical?


Not mechanical, that is the speedo is not cable driven but electrically... But not the Digi cluster found in the NX's

Make sence?
its late


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

I am putting a 92 nx gauge cluster in a 94. it is a 3 plug and i have a 4 plug. I got everything working but the temp and tach. i have the wiring diagrams from nissan and can't figure out why the tach does not work!!!! i spliced into the wire above and still nothing. I like the 92 gauges cuz the tach and the spedo goes to 150....... can anyone help?


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

No, sorry I cant. Check your wiring again and again, Check with multimeter your input. If it does not help your tach is dead.


----------



## sohcvtec06 (Apr 6, 2008)

hey guys im all new to this and i dont quite understand the whole swap thing. i have a 94 sentra and it has 4 plug connectors....the cluster that i grabbed at the junkyard ALSO has 4 plug connectors. of course when i swapped it out it didint work. i am just confused on what i have to do, because the links on this thread are maybe out-dated and wont let me see any pictures. if anyone can help that would be awesome!


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

you can't simply swap the clusters,,, there are wire changes also. meaning that on your cluster the wires may (some of them) go to different places and as for the tach,,, you will have to ADD that wire...


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

exkuisiteone said:


> I am putting a 92 nx gauge cluster in a 94. it is a 3 plug and i have a 4 plug. I got everything working but the temp and tach. i have the wiring diagrams from nissan and can't figure out why the tach does not work!!!! i spliced into the wire above and still nothing. I like the 92 gauges cuz the tach and the spedo goes to 150....... can anyone help?


Sounds like you had better luck with the 3 plug cluster than i did....if you read the post you can see i smoked checked mine...  as for the tach, the only thing i can think of is you MIGHT have spliced into the wrong wire. Jerry B, sent me the pics that no longer work here and that helped me out ,,,I dont have that pic on computer still so i cant show it to you....wish i could though..


----------



## sohcvtec06 (Apr 6, 2008)

damn, i read on one of these threads that if u have the 4 connectors for both clusters it would be easier, i did locate the TAM (what is that? tach wire?). i found it behind the little cubby thing. its the blue+white dot wire on the bottom corner of the male end that didint continue on the other side of the harness. now i dont know where run that wire and dont know what i should do....can you suggest where to look? maybe go to the nissan dealer and have them print out both wire diagrams for the tach and tachless?


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

sohcvtec06 said:


> ... i did locate the TAM (what is that? tach wire?). its the blue+white dot wire on the bottom corner of the male end that didint continue on the other side of the harness. now i dont know where run that wire and dont know what i should do....


You should connect that wire to the back of your tach cluster. It is marked on the back of your cluster where. Just get about 2 ft of wire and run it from that blue/white to the right pin in right cluster connector. 
I apologize, pictures are lost. Im all for helping but im also little afraid to take it now apart... I did pretty amature job splicing wires, made them little short so it was a bi### to put it all together. BTW I still own the car - god damn thing wont quit ( 283k )...



sohcvtec06 said:


> can you suggest where to look? maybe go to the nissan dealer and have them print out both wire diagrams for the tach and tachless?


Thats an idea - give it a try. I still think that all you need is wire cutter/splitter and a masking tape to label all wires first.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

sohcvtec06 said:


> damn, i read on one of these threads that if u have the 4 connectors for both clusters it would be easier, i did locate the TAM (what is that? tach wire?). i found it behind the little cubby thing. its the blue+white dot wire on the bottom corner of the male end that didint continue on the other side of the harness. now i dont know where run that wire and dont know what i should do....can you suggest where to look? maybe go to the nissan dealer and have them print out both wire diagrams for the tach and tachless?


Sounds like you got the right wire there.... it does go into the plug but does not come out.... I just spliced in a wire from the tam on the back of the cluster to that wire (the blue/white dot). 
this will be a new wire you have to add, goes from the Tam (back of cluster) to the blue/whte dot wire on that connector behind the cubby.

look here in the forum, there is a FSM in ones of these stickies, it has the whole wire diagram in it.


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

hey jakehale at it again i see, i havent been on here in awhile, if you need any pics i can snap a few of my cluster, good luck.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

I gave up. Just trying to help sohcvtec06 out with his swap. I still want to get the digital NX cluster in mine, but i am stuck without a speed sensor. I had the NX cluster in for about a week but the miles were just not adding up so i took it out until i can find me an automatic nx1600 sensor..


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

oh, yeah those nx are hard to find at the junkyard.


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

posted same thing to many times, delete please.


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

delete again, please


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

hksilvia said:


> oh, yeah those nx are hard to find at the junkyard.


Your right about that. On the rare occasion that I do come across one, it is alwasy a manual. I was begining to think there was no such thing as a automatic NX.... Just got to keep looking


----------

